# Gigabyte Motherboard Will Not Read Bios



## Hsv_Man

Hi all my motherboard is a GA-8Ipe1000 Rev 3.x I recently upgraded my system with a brand new Asus SATA Dvd burner to find when i turned the machine on it ran for 5 minutes then came up the following error message 

Award BootBlock Bios V1.0 
Copyright (c) 2000 Award Software Inc 

Scanning Bios Image in Hard Drive
Can not Find BIOS Image in Hard Drive or Diskette

since then all the computer can manage to do is startup with the following message and go no further. I really need to know what the problem is and how i would go about fixing it. Thankyou and Your Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## StrangleHold

Could be the Sata drive changed your boot order. Try going into the bios and set your harddrive as 1st. in the boot order.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Yeah thats the thing i cant even get into the bios that is the only message that comes up when i start my computer.


----------



## pies

You could trying clearing bios by removing the motherboard battery for a few seconds make sure the computer turned off and unpluged though.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Already done that left it out for 5 minutes infact all for nothing though as the same error came up again when i started the machine.


----------



## Dean11

you should try to upgrade the bios with a bootable floppy. Have you tried using a different hard drive in the machine? preferably IDE.. if you try this make sure you unplug your new dvd drive as well


----------



## StrangleHold

Have you tried unplugging the Sata DVD drive and see if it boots?


----------



## Hsv_Man

Yeah I have tried all your suggestions and to no avail i believe it is time to purchase a new motherboard as i am pretty sure the bios chip has had it.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Ok i am sick of mucking around with this motherboard it is time to get a new one i am not happy and i doubt I will buy a gigabyte motherboard as from what i have read this problem only occurs with them.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Just letting you guys know I bought a new motherboard and the system is running better than ever now with a fresh install of Windows XP Professional SP2 awesome


----------



## StrangleHold

Glad you got it running.


----------

